# Chi spende vince. Analisi



## Morto che parla (8 Luglio 2013)

Oggi, su determinati siti di cui non farò il nome ma molto facilmente rintracciabili, è emerso un articolo molto interessante circa il binomio che la maggior parte dei tifosi recita come un mantra "Se vuoi vincere devi cacciare il grano" "Non esistono squadre vincenti coi conti a posto" e similari.

L'articolo prende in analisi il costo delle rose (ammortamenti e costo del personale), rispetto al fatturato. Questo indice, facilmente, ci dice che se una squadra ha un fatturato più alto rispetto al costo della rosa (in maniera MOLTO semplificata) fa un utile a livello caratteristico (ci sarebbero altri fattori come lo stadio etc, ma lasciamoli momentaneamente da parte, per non diventare troppo pesanti).

Risultati? (relativi all'esercizio 2012)

Cominciamo con ordinare le squadre per fatturato:
Real 534
Barcellona 495
United 410
Arsenal
Bayern
Chelsea
Milan

Queste ultime tutte sui 300 milioni di fatturato.



Andiamo sulla percentuale di costo sul fatturato (partendo dal più basso, ossia da quello coi costi più a posto)

Bayern Munchen 57%
United 62%
Barcellona e Real 63%
Psg 71%
E via via salendo.

Togliendo la serie A (noi con le cessioni dell'anno scorso abbiamo abbassato il costo sul fatturato all'83%, meglio della juve al 100%), in tutti i campionati maggiori la squadra con la migliore gestione dei costi ha vinto il campionato.

Il Bayern, che fra le grandi è solo quinta a livello di fatturato, ma è PRIMA a livello di gestione dei costi (Il Munchen spende 19 milioni meno di noi e 7 più della juve) HA VINTO TUTTO.

Tra l'altro, solo per non far storcere il naso a chi considera "non credibile" certe storie, non ho messo il Borussia, il quale spende per la sua rosa udite udite ben 13 milioni più del Napoli, ed è arrivato in finale di CL.

Sarebbe bello poter sfatare i miti


----------



## SuperMilan (8 Luglio 2013)

Interessante. ti faccio però una domanda. Cosa intendi per gestione dei costi della rosa? E poi, il Bayern davvero spende meno di noi nella gestione della rosa?


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Interessante. ti faccio però una domanda. Cosa intendi per gestione dei costi della rosa? E poi, il Bayern davvero spende meno di noi nella gestione della rosa?



Il Bayern spende meno di noi a livello assoluto (cioè a costi puri) e ha un fatturato più alto.

Per costi della rosa intendo le quote ammortamento dei cartellini e gli stipendi.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Luglio 2013)

Ecco il prospetto al centro del topic di Morto:







Ovviamente il tutto è dovuto alla lungimiranza della dirigenza bavarese e ai molteplici errori di quella rossonera (se confrontiamo le 2 compagini). Presentarsi ogni anno con un budget per il mercato che rasenta lo 0 è dura. Poi spiega il tutto ai tifosi che, avendo qualche nozione mancante in economia, il Milan non può muoversi sul mercato, nonostante produca 329 mln annui, al lordo delle plusvalenze (276 netti), prima società in Italia.


----------



## SuperMilan (8 Luglio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Il Bayern spende meno di noi a livello assoluto (cioè a costi puri) e ha un fatturato più alto.
> 
> Per costi della rosa intendo le quote ammortamento dei cartellini e gli stipendi.



Ok, quindi il Bayern avrebbe un complessivo monte stipendi/ammortamenti minore del nostro?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Luglio 2013)

in pratica state digendo che galliani è un incompetente ?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Il Bayern spende meno di noi a livello assoluto (cioè a costi puri) e ha un fatturato più alto.
> 
> Per costi della rosa intendo le quote ammortamento dei cartellini e gli stipendi.


Ti chiedo: come mai noi abbiamo dei costi sul fatturato così alti? Non si può riuscire ad abbassarli? Il costo degli ingaggi non è commisurato al valore della rosa, eppure abbiamo dei costi troppo elevati, credo che siano gli ingaggi. 

Se i costi della rosa coprono di per sé l'83% del fatturato, non si va molto lontano. 

Le strade, visto che la proprietà non caccia un euro, sono due:
1) aumento del fatturato: già la mossa di ingaggiare Honda ti permette in qualche modo di aumentare la visibilità in Oriente e questo avrà un impatto sul marketing, anche se parliamo, purtroppo, di briciole;
2) riduzione ulteriore dei costi della rosa: ho già scritto altrove che il problema non sono i 5 o 6 milioni che dai a Balotelli o i 2.5 che dai a Montolivo. I problemi sono gli ingaggi di giocatori di contorno. Anche se siamo il Milan, bisogna entrare nell'ordine delle idee di una Fiorentina o di una Lazio per quanto riguarda gli ingaggi di giocatori comprimari. Non puoi raddoppiare l'ingaggio di Nocerino passando dal Palermo al Milan. Galliani non è abituato a gestire una situazione di questo genere.

Per il resto ti ringrazio per l'analisi, è molto interessante.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> in pratica state digendo che galliani è un incompetente ?


Nooooooooooooooooooooooo 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ecco il prospetto al centro del topic di Morto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scusa... domanda da ignorante... se solo i costi della rosa per il City non vengono neanche coperti dal fatturato, mi spiegate come fa il City (o l'Inter o la Juve) a rispettare le regole del FFP?


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Luglio 2013)

Occhio però a fregarvi tutti le mani quando arriva Ibra a N mila milioni e ci blocca il mercato per anni.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Luglio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Occhio però a fregarvi tutti le mani quando arriva Ibra a N mila milioni e ci blocca il mercato per anni.



fui uno dei pochi ad essere titubante per l'acquisto di ibra , ovviamente non per dubbi di tipo tecnico ma buddi sulla fattibilità dell'operazione a lungo termine , per non parlare di bihno in quel caso avevo dubbi sia sul giocatore che sul suo costo complessivo , pero tutte le volte che ho criticato galliani soprattutto per l'acquisto di binho mi hanno accusato di essere un hater


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Scusa... domanda da ignorante... se solo i costi della rosa per il City non vengono neanche coperti dal fatturato, mi spiegate come fa il City (o l'Inter o la Juve) a rispettare le regole del FFP?



Beh in effetti le regole del FPF ultimamente non sembrano omogenee e coerenti (squalifiche del Malaga, Pana e squadre turiche, mentre le altre compagini, tipo le francesi, manco toccate dalla questione, aldilà delle fittizie sponsorizzazione, tipo quella di Al Thani col PSG e la sua compagnia aerea). Comunque rivolgo la domanda a [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] che saprà argomentare meglio sulla questione.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Luglio 2013)

ottimo Topic complimenti...beh allora bisogna impegnarsi per aumentare il fatturato...come dice Ale già è ottimo l'acquisto di Honda, che poi non sono convinto che arriveranno briciole...prendiamo pure un cinesino nò?


----------



## #Dodo90# (8 Luglio 2013)

Che la gestione finanziaria della società sia stata negli ultimi anni scellerata è sotto gli occhi di tutti. Rendiamoci conto che siamo la società che fattura di più in Italia e nonostante ciò il Napoli (che fatturerà 1/3 e che 5 anni fa era in serie B) ci finisce davanti in campionato e come se non bastasse ha più possibilità di noi di fare mercato. La società che fattura di più in Italia non ha soldi per fare mercato: c'è qualcosa che non torna.


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2013)

E' ovvio che per vincere serva spendere un sacco di soldi. Non sono i giornali o i siti a dirlo, ma la storia. Le squadre vincenti sono sempre le stesse: quelle più ricche. Se ci fossero dietro altre abilità specifiche, la Pro Patria avrebbe lo stesso numero di Coppe dei Campioni del Real Madrid.

Poi, che ci sia chi gestisce meglio i costi è un altro discorso.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh in effetti le regole del FPF ultimamente non sembrano omogenee e coerenti (squalifiche del Malaga, Pana e squadre turiche, mentre le altre compagini, tipo le francesi, manco toccate dalla questione, aldilà delle fittizie sponsorizzazione, tipo quella di Al Thani col PSG e la sua compagnia aerea). Comunque rivolgo la domanda a [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] che saprà argomentare meglio sulla questione.


Credo di essermi risposto da solo... nel senso che il PSG evidentemente copre con la sponsorizzazione... altri invece si indebitano con le banche, penso. Il FFP credo si possa aggirare in questa maniera.
Tra l'altro se ad esempio Mediaset decidesse di sponsorizzare il Milan versando nelle casse del club 500 milioni per 5 anni, nulla le impedirebbe di farlo. 

Così è stato per il PSG.


----------



## SuperMilan (8 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Credo di essermi risposto da solo... nel senso che il PSG evidentemente copre con la sponsorizzazione... altri invece si indebitano con le banche, penso. Il FFP credo si possa aggirare in questa maniera.
> Tra l'altro se ad esempio Mediaset decidesse di sponsorizzare il Milan versando nelle casse del club 500 milioni per 5 anni, nulla le impedirebbe di farlo.
> 
> Così è stato per il PSG.



Platini ha parlato di sponsor "fair value" mi pare. Cioè la sponsorizzazione la puoi fare anche a 1 miliardo di euro, ma per il FPF ti conta sempre al massimo un valore, seguendo non so che criterio. Comunque l'applicazione del FPF la vedremo l'anno prossimo, quest'anno è partito solo per le squadre insolventi, infatti il Malaga non fa le coppe europee perchè non pagava gli stipendi, non per il bilancio. Dall'anno prossimo parte anche il discorso sul bilancio.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Luglio 2013)

Questo topic mi fà girare le balle (non è colpa tua [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION]  ).
Non è possibile che una squadra nella top 10 per quanto riguarda il fatturato non abbia un euro da spendere,non è possibile e basta.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Platini ha parlato di sponsor "fair value" mi pare. Cioè la sponsorizzazione la puoi fare anche a 1 miliardo di euro, ma per il FPF ti conta sempre al massimo un valore, seguendo non so che criterio. Comunque l'applicazione del FPF la vedremo l'anno prossimo, quest'anno è partito solo per le squadre insolventi, infatti il Malaga non fa le coppe europee perchè non pagava gli stipendi, non per il bilancio. Dall'anno prossimo parte anche il discorso sul bilancio.


Non so, vedremo. Per ora il PSG ha risolto così, poi essendo una squadra francese Platini avrà sicuramente un occhio di riguardo... non credo che gli sceicchi e le persone che lavorano per loro siano così sprovveduti da immettere denaro nel club facendo rischiare squalifiche o sanzioni alla società...

Sanno quello che fanno, poi la Uefa non squalificherà mai squadre blasonate o nuove potenze come PSG o City...


----------



## Jino (8 Luglio 2013)

Bel topic, ma resto della mia idea che se non spendi non vinci, le squadre che vanno lontano è perchè hanno investito tanti soldi sul mercato. 

Il Borussia Dortmund è la solita favola, come lo è stato il Porto, come lo sono state tante altre. Vedrete che il BVB se vorrà continuare a rimanere ad alti livelli sarà obbligata ad aumentare il monte ingaggi, ad investire di più sul mercato, altrimenti lentamente subirà il classico declino.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ottimo Topic complimenti...beh allora bisogna impegnarsi per aumentare il fatturato...come dice Ale già è ottimo l'acquisto di Honda, che poi non sono convinto che arriveranno briciole...prendiamo pure un cinesino nò?


Se fosse così facile, tutte le società prenderebbero un cinese o un giapponese in squadra per aumentare i ricavi...

Se non lo fanno, significa che non sempre il gioco vale la candela...


----------



## SuperMilan (8 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non so, vedremo. Per ora il PSG ha risolto così, poi essendo una squadra francese Platini avrà sicuramente un occhio di riguardo... non credo che gli sceicchi e le persone che lavorano per loro siano così sprovveduti da immettere denaro nel club facendo rischiare squalifiche o sanzioni alla società...
> 
> Sanno quello che fanno, poi la Uefa non squalificherà mai squadre blasonate o nuove potenze come PSG o City...



Per quello hanno anche detto (non mi ricordo dove) che il figlio di Platini lavora per la Qatar Foundation o qualcosa di simile. Detto questo, ad esempio, il Monaco dall'anno prossimo rischia pesantissime sanzioni eppure continua a spendere e spandere (parlo a livello francese, non europeo), almeno così dissero a Sky Sport.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' ovvio che per vincere serva spendere un sacco di soldi. Non sono i giornali o i siti a dirlo, ma la storia. Le squadre vincenti sono sempre le stesse: quelle più ricche. Se ci fossero dietro altre abilità specifiche, la Pro Patria avrebbe lo stesso numero di Coppe dei Campioni del Real Madrid.
> 
> Poi, che ci sia chi gestisce meglio i costi è un altro discorso.



le altre abilità ci sono e vanno richieste a livello dirigenziale , come ci sono i bravi giocatori e le pippe , come ci sono i bravi allenatori e le schiappe , come ci sono i bravi medici e i santoni alla tognaccini , cosi ci sono i bravi dirigenti e gli incompetenti . Ovviamente avere un mucchio di soldi facilità il raggiungimento degli obiettivi soprattutto da un punto di vista temporale (con molti soldi allestisci una squadra competitiva nel giro di un mese) , ma non è condizione necessaria e sufficiente per vincere altrimenti considerando i soldi spesi da inter , chelsea , city e real a quest'ora avrebbero come minimo una decina di trofei in piu a testa in bacheca


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se fosse così facile, tutte le società prenderebbero un cinese o un giapponese in squadra per aumentare i ricavi...
> 
> Se non lo fanno, significa che non sempre il gioco vale la candela...



perchè sono scarsi...io dicevo se magari nasce un cinese forte si potrebbe pure prendere


----------



## -Lionard- (8 Luglio 2013)

I dati sono interessanti ma vanno necessariamente interpretati e soprattutto spiegati. E' vero che nel 2012 il Bayern Monaco ha speso per costo del personale 165,6 milioni di euro su ricavi pari a 373 milioni mentre il Milan nello stesso anno ne ha spesi 183a fronte di 276 fatturati, ma bisogna porre dei distinguo fondamentali. Il bilancio del Milan viene redatto il 31 dicembre di ogni anno per farlo coincidere con quello di Fininvest. Questo significa che sull'esercizio 2012 pesano 6 mesi di stipendio di Ibrahimovic, Thiago Silva, Flamini a 5 milioni, Nesta, Seedorf, Cassano etc... Pertanto il dato è sì migliorato rispetto al 2011 ma i veri cambiamenti si vedranno tra 6 mesi. Quando a fine anno faremo il confronto tra il monte ingaggi del Bayern Monaco e quello del Milan quello dei tedeschi sarà più alto di almeno il 30% (solo l'allenatore prende otto volte più del nostro). Inoltre non dimentichiamo che il Bayern l'anno scorso ha speso 40 mln per il cartellino di Javi Martinez, cifra assolutamente fuori mercato che si sono potuti permettere grazie agli ingenti ricavi ottenuti da stadio, merchandising, sponsorizzazioni e diritti d'immagine (nel 2012 pari a 268 milioni).

Trovo anche ingiusto criticare i tifosi che hanno esultato per l'arrivo di Ibra. Dal 2006 ad oggi il Milan ha veramente lottato e vinto per il campionato solo in 2 stagioni: 2010/2011 e 2011/2012. In queste due annate c'era Ibra e non è un caso. I soldi buttati sono i 5 milioni a Mexes,Robinho e Flamini, i 6,5 a Ronaldinho, i 5 dati per anni a Dida etc...


----------



## Mithos (8 Luglio 2013)

Secondo me nel calcio non è importante spendere, ma spendere bene. Negli anni scorsi non abbiamo speso bene, e anche quest'anno non spendiamo bene se diamo a Traorè di ingaggio un milione di euro o a Mexes 5 milioni netti l'anno.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Luglio 2013)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> I dati sono interessanti ma vanno necessariamente interpretati e soprattutto spiegati. E' vero che nel 2012 il Bayern Monaco ha speso per costo del personale 165,6 milioni di euro su ricavi pari a 373 milioni mentre il Milan nello stesso anno ne ha spesi 183a fronte di 276 fatturati, ma bisogna porre dei distinguo fondamentali. Il bilancio del Milan viene redatto il 31 dicembre di ogni anno per farlo coincidere con quello di Fininvest. Questo significa che sull'esercizio 2012 pesano 6 mesi di stipendio di Ibrahimovic, Thiago Silva, Flamini a 5 milioni, Nesta, Seedorf, Cassano etc... Pertanto il dato è sì migliorato rispetto al 2011 ma i veri cambiamenti si vedranno tra 6 mesi. Quando a fine anno faremo il confronto tra il monte ingaggi del Bayern Monaco e quello del Milan quello dei tedeschi sarà più alto di almeno il 30% (solo l'allenatore prende otto volte più del nostro). Inoltre non dimentichiamo che il Bayern l'anno scorso ha speso 40 mln per il cartellino di Javi Martinez, cifra assolutamente fuori mercato che si sono potuti permettere grazie agli ingenti ricavi ottenuti da stadio, merchandising, sponsorizzazioni e diritti d'immagine (nel 2012 pari a 268 milioni).
> 
> Trovo anche ingiusto criticare i tifosi che hanno esultato per l'arrivo di Ibra. Dal 2006 ad oggi il Milan ha veramente lottato e vinto per il campionato solo in 2 stagioni: 2010/2011 e 2011/2012. In queste due annate c'era Ibra e non è un caso. I soldi buttati sono i 5 milioni a Mexes,Robinho e Flamini, i 6,5 a Ronaldinho, i 5 dati per anni a Dida etc...



i soldi per ibra non sono buttati , pero se non puoi permettere un certo ingaggio , un dirigente lungimirante non avrebbe mai dovuto avvallare la trattativa , mentre il nostro che fa? tira a campare alla faccia del progetto poi poco importa se per risolvere il problema ibra è stato costretto a vendere il miglior centrale in difesa .Alla fine con ibra abbiamo fatto un passo in avanti ma due indietro


----------



## Mithos (8 Luglio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> i soldi per ibra non sono buttati , pero se non puoi permettere un certo ingaggio , un dirigente lungimirante non avrebbe mai dovuto avvallare la trattativa , mentre il nostro che fa? tira a campare alla faccia del progetto poi poco importa se per risolvere il problema ibra è stato costretto a vendere il miglior centrale in difesa .Alla fine con ibra abbiamo fatto un passo in avanti ma due indietro



Galliani ha preso Ibra perchè era un desiderata del Berlusca che ne aveva bisogno per immagine e per una situazione meramente tecnica. Sapevano che con lui in attacco molte magagne si sarebbero risolte. Non prendiamocela solo con Galliani che ha oggettivamente buttato in tutti questi anni letteralmente i soldi dalla finestra ma soprattutto con chi Fester continua a tenerlo al suo posto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Luglio 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Galliani ha preso Ibra perchè era un desiderata del Berlusca che ne aveva bisogno per immagine e per una situazione meramente tecnica. Sapevano che con lui in attacco molte magagne si sarebbero risolte. Non prendiamocela solo con Galliani che ha oggettivamente buttato in tutti questi anni letteralmente i soldi dalla finestra ma soprattutto con chi Fester continua a tenerlo al suo posto.



mai detto il contrario , sempre sostenuto che la colpa sia 50 e 50 tra il gatto e la volpe silvio/galliani


----------



## Mithos (8 Luglio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> mai detto il contrario , sempre sostenuto che la colpa sia 50 e 50 tra il gatto e la volpe silvio/galliani


----------



## Doctore (8 Luglio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Questo topic mi fà girare le balle (non è colpa tua [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION]  ).
> Non è possibile che una squadra nella top 10 per quanto riguarda il fatturato non abbia un euro da spendere,non è possibile e basta.


Pensare che una squadra che ha un fatturato inferiore al nostro tipo l arsenal ha offerto 35 mil di euro per suarez del Liverpool...Questo significa che i soldi ci sono ma non si vogliono spendere.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2013)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> I dati sono interessanti ma vanno necessariamente interpretati e soprattutto spiegati. E' vero che nel 2012 il Bayern Monaco ha speso per costo del personale 165,6 milioni di euro su ricavi pari a 373 milioni mentre il Milan nello stesso anno ne ha spesi 183a fronte di 276 fatturati, ma bisogna porre dei distinguo fondamentali. Il bilancio del Milan viene redatto il 31 dicembre di ogni anno per farlo coincidere con quello di Fininvest. Questo significa che sull'esercizio 2012 pesano 6 mesi di stipendio di Ibrahimovic, Thiago Silva, Flamini a 5 milioni, Nesta, Seedorf, Cassano etc... Pertanto il dato è sì migliorato rispetto al 2011 ma i veri cambiamenti si vedranno tra 6 mesi. Quando a fine anno faremo il confronto tra il monte ingaggi del Bayern Monaco e quello del Milan quello dei tedeschi sarà più alto di almeno il 30% (solo l'allenatore prende otto volte più del nostro). Inoltre non dimentichiamo che il Bayern l'anno scorso ha speso 40 mln per il cartellino di Javi Martinez, cifra assolutamente fuori mercato che si sono potuti permettere grazie agli ingenti ricavi ottenuti da stadio, merchandising, sponsorizzazioni e diritti d'immagine (nel 2012 pari a 268 milioni).
> 
> Trovo anche ingiusto criticare i tifosi che hanno esultato per l'arrivo di Ibra. Dal 2006 ad oggi il Milan ha veramente lottato e vinto per il campionato solo in 2 stagioni: 2010/2011 e 2011/2012. In queste due annate c'era Ibra e non è un caso. I soldi buttati sono i 5 milioni a Mexes,Robinho e Flamini, i 6,5 a Ronaldinho, i 5 dati per anni a Dida etc...


Grazie per la spiegazione, non ci avevo pensato al fatto che gli ingaggi di Ibra e Thiago pesassero per 6 mesi. Quindi teoricamente dal prossimo gennaio dovremmo vedere un miglioramento sensibile e magari un maggior margine di manovra sul mercato. Speriamo sia così, anche se sentivo da qualcuno che ha Milan Channel che sta per partire, anzi è già partito, il nuovo tormentone: i debiti con le banche. 

Concordo sul fatto che i soldi buttati non sono stati i 9-10 dati a Ibra, ma quelli dati a Robinho e compagnia. Il discorso è che un'offerta lauta di ingaggio (sopra i 5 milioni) la puoi fare per un giocatore che può fare la differenza e sul quale non ci siano troppe incognite... tra quelli che hai citato tu solo Ibra risponde a questo requisito, mentre:
1) Robinho era stato spedito in Brasile;
2) Ronaldinho fisicamente era tutto da recuperare;
3) Mexès era reduce da un brutto infortunio.
E via dicendo...

Gli errori si pagano e li abbiamo pagati a caro prezzo. 

Ora si può solo rimediare, cercando di abbassare ulteriormente i costi e aumentando il fatturato, ma senza stadio di proprietà e Fininvest che non finanzia più il Milan la vedo veramente dura.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> perchè sono scarsi...io dicevo se magari nasce un cinese forte si potrebbe pure prendere


Sono più di un miliardo, è come cercare l'ago in un pagliaio o il tuo pisello nelle mutande 

Ecco... lui ad esempio riuscirebbe a trovarlo...


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ti chiedo: come mai noi abbiamo dei costi sul fatturato così alti? Non si può riuscire ad abbassarli? Il costo degli ingaggi non è commisurato al valore della rosa, eppure abbiamo dei costi troppo elevati, credo che siano gli ingaggi.
> 
> Se i costi della rosa coprono di per sé l'83% del fatturato, non si va molto lontano.
> 
> ...



Le regole del fpf fanno riferimento ad un triennio, e non impongono che il risultato sia 0. Mi pare che la perdita massima debba andare a scalare col passare degli anni, fino ad arrivare a 0 intorno al 2016 tipo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> E' ovvio che per vincere serva spendere un sacco di soldi. Non sono i giornali o i siti a dirlo, ma la storia. Le squadre vincenti sono sempre le stesse: quelle più ricche. Se ci fossero dietro altre abilità specifiche, la Pro Patria avrebbe lo stesso numero di Coppe dei Campioni del Real Madrid.
> 
> Poi, che ci sia chi gestisce meglio i costi è un altro discorso.



Eppure il Bayern è la decima società per spese in Europa, e ha vinto tutto.
La juventus spende 50 milioni meno del milan, e vince dandoci uno scarto abissale.
Lo United spende 100 milioni ( Cento Milioni) meno del city, e vince la premier.

Questi sono i dati.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Credo di essermi risposto da solo... nel senso che il PSG evidentemente copre con la sponsorizzazione... altri invece si indebitano con le banche, penso. Il FFP credo si possa aggirare in questa maniera.
> Tra l'altro se ad esempio Mediaset decidesse di sponsorizzare il Milan versando nelle casse del club 500 milioni per 5 anni, nulla le impedirebbe di farlo.
> 
> Così è stato per il PSG.



La questione sponsorizzazioni è più spinosa, ma ho già spiegato altrove che se le cose vengono fatte con un MINIMO di criterio, non si possono fare giochetti.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Platini ha parlato di sponsor "fair value" mi pare. Cioè la sponsorizzazione la puoi fare anche a 1 miliardo di euro, ma per il FPF ti conta sempre al massimo un valore, seguendo non so che criterio. Comunque l'applicazione del FPF la vedremo l'anno prossimo, quest'anno è partito solo per le squadre insolventi, infatti il Malaga non fa le coppe europee perchè non pagava gli stipendi, non per il bilancio. Dall'anno prossimo parte anche il discorso sul bilancio.



Questi commenti sono un orgasmo. Sono assolutamente serio: è talmente lampante che basta fare riferimento al fair value di cui si parla da qualcosa come quindici anni per far fuori tutti i "maghetti" sceicchi, che perfino Platini c'è arrivato.


----------



## Jino (8 Luglio 2013)

Non è chi spende di più vince, dico solo che tra le squadre che alla fine vincono una manifestazione sicuramente ci sarà una che ha speso in sede di mercato. 

Tu dici che il City spende più dello United, verissimo, ma i red devils hanno vinto spendendo comunque parecchio. 

Una squadra che non spende nulla non vince, vedi il Milan!


----------



## SuperMilan (8 Luglio 2013)

Comunque Belinazzo, giornalista del Sole 24 Ore, dice che alcuni "potenti" dell'UEFA si stanno affezionando ai petroldollari e che vorrebbero far passare il FPF in cavalleria, cosa che non va bene però a diversi altri club potenti (quelli tedeschi dico io, il Bayern vince e ha i conti a postissimo).
In tutto questo Platini non potrebbe fare marcia indietro, perchè si giocherebbe la sua credibilità (tutta la sua credibilità) e la candidatura a Presidente FIFA a cui aspira.


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Luglio 2013)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> I dati sono interessanti ma vanno necessariamente interpretati e soprattutto spiegati. E' vero che nel 2012 il Bayern Monaco ha speso per costo del personale 165,6 milioni di euro su ricavi pari a 373 milioni mentre il Milan nello stesso anno ne ha spesi 183a fronte di 276 fatturati, ma bisogna porre dei distinguo fondamentali. Il bilancio del Milan viene redatto il 31 dicembre di ogni anno per farlo coincidere con quello di Fininvest. Questo significa che sull'esercizio 2012 pesano 6 mesi di stipendio di Ibrahimovic, Thiago Silva, Flamini a 5 milioni, Nesta, Seedorf, Cassano etc... Pertanto il dato è sì migliorato rispetto al 2011 ma i veri cambiamenti si vedranno tra 6 mesi. Quando a fine anno faremo il confronto tra il monte ingaggi del Bayern Monaco e quello del Milan quello dei tedeschi sarà più alto di almeno il 30% (solo l'allenatore prende otto volte più del nostro). Inoltre non dimentichiamo che il Bayern l'anno scorso ha speso 40 mln per il cartellino di Javi Martinez, cifra assolutamente fuori mercato che si sono potuti permettere grazie agli ingenti ricavi ottenuti da stadio, merchandising, sponsorizzazioni e diritti d'immagine (nel 2012 pari a 268 milioni).
> 
> Trovo anche ingiusto criticare i tifosi che hanno esultato per l'arrivo di Ibra. Dal 2006 ad oggi il Milan ha veramente lottato e vinto per il campionato solo in 2 stagioni: 2010/2011 e 2011/2012. In queste due annate c'era Ibra e non è un caso. I soldi buttati sono i 5 milioni a Mexes,Robinho e Flamini, i 6,5 a Ronaldinho, i 5 dati per anni a Dida etc...



Ma la prima parte è sacrosanta. Infatti il mio confronto non era "milan vs altri" ma era semplicemente per dire che il 2013 ha TOTALMENTE SMENTITO la politica del "se non spendi non vinci".
E' un dato di fatto.

Sulla questione Ibra, la cosa è semplicissima: Ibra è costato all'anno 32 milioni di Euro. Abbiamo vinto uno scudetto con quel costo, e tutti giù a strofinarsi (le mani) al suo arrivo. Aggiungiamoci anche robinho a 18 milioni l'anno. Sono 50 milioni l'anno per due giocatori.

Ipotizzo gli stessi triennali per gli ammortamenti 

Lewandosky 4,7 milioni (da dividere in tre anni) (ipotizzo uno stipendio di 2 da raddoppiare) = 5,6
Kagawa 0,35 milioni (ipotizzo stipendio di 1) = 2,1
Lloris 12, 6 milioni (ipotizzo stipendio di 3 milioni) = 10,2
Lamela 12,5 milioni (ipotizzo 2 milioni) = 8,2
Cuadrado 6 milioni (ipotizzo 1,5 di stipendio) = 5
Subotic 10 milioni (ipotizzo 2.5 di stipendio) 8,9
TOTALE = 40 milioni annui.

I prezzi li ho presi su transfermarkt, l'unico che ho dovuto "stimare" è stato Subotic.

Ora, posto che l'obiezione è sempre la stessa ("Berlusconi e Galliani non sanno nemmeno chi sono") ditemi chi di voi non avrebbe fatto il cambio (avanzano anche 10 milioni da usare come vi pare)


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2013)

[MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] : il discorso sulle sponsorizzazioni già è passato. Guarda il fatturato del PSG, come è possibile che sia così alto? Cioè non sono un esperto in economia, ma non ci vuole un genio per capire che il loro fatturato è tale perché lo sponsor ha versato parecchi milioni nelle casse della società.


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non è chi spende di più vince, dico solo che tra le squadre che alla fine vincono una manifestazione sicuramente ci sarà una che ha speso in sede di mercato.
> 
> Tu dici che il City spende più dello United, verissimo, ma i red devils hanno vinto spendendo comunque parecchio.
> 
> Una squadra che non spende nulla non vince, vedi il Milan!



Il problema non è che il Milan non spende. La spesa è ammortamento e stipendi. Tu puoi anche stare fermo due anni sul mercato, ma se prima hai preso Ibra e Binho che costano 50 milioni l'anno, 50 milioni l'anno SPENDI.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] : il discorso sulle sponsorizzazioni già è passato. Guarda il fatturato del PSG, come è possibile che sia così alto? Cioè non sono un esperto in economia, ma non ci vuole un genio per capire che il loro fatturato è tale perché lo sponsor ha versato parecchi milioni nelle casse della società.



Ma è tutta una questione di "fair".
Se le sponsorizzazioni sono a valore di mercato (e tutto sommato, se una squadra ha Thiago Silva, Ibra e Becks, può anche starci, perchè no?) buon per loro, anzi, chapeau.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Luglio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma la prima parte è sacrosanta. Infatti il mio confronto non era "milan vs altri" ma era semplicemente per dire che il 2013 ha TOTALMENTE SMENTITO la politica del "se non spendi non vinci".
> E' un dato di fatto.
> 
> Sulla questione Ibra, la cosa è semplicissima: Ibra è costato all'anno 32 milioni di Euro. Abbiamo vinto uno scudetto con quel costo, e tutti giù a strofinarsi (le mani) al suo arrivo. Aggiungiamoci anche robinho a 18 milioni l'anno. Sono 50 milioni l'anno per due giocatori.
> ...


Non credo che al Bayern sia applicabile una simile affermazione, cioè comunque spendono quasi 200 mln annui, cifra che quest'anno aumenterà. Poi il caso BVB è una rarità, mentre il Bayern è la perfezione. "Casualmente" sono 2 squadre tedesche, cioè la nazione europea che detta legge oramai nel vecchio continente.


----------



## SuperMilan (8 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] : il discorso sulle sponsorizzazioni già è passato. Guarda il fatturato del PSG, come è possibile che sia così alto? Cioè non sono un esperto in economia, ma non ci vuole un genio per capire che il loro fatturato è tale perché lo sponsor ha versato parecchi milioni nelle casse della società.



Perchè esistono due bilanci. Quello reale e quello del FPF. Belinazzo a Sky Sport 24 parlava dell'esistenza di una sponsorizzazione "familiare" (non ricordo il termine) da 125 mln più altre due in arrivo simili da non si sa quanti soldi per il PSG (fate conto: tipo se Fininvest sponsorizzasse il Milan).
Secondo le norme fair value quella sponsorizzazione, AL MASSIMO, potrebbe valere la metà (come la sponsorizzazione General Motors da 60 mln allo United), quindi il -5 mln del bilancio PSG diverrebbe, per il FPF, -65 mln senza colpo ferire. Conseguentemente il PSG verrebbe redarguito e, forse, buttato fuori dalle Coppe Europee. Sempre a livello teorico però.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Il problema non è che il Milan non spende. La spesa è ammortamento e stipendi. Tu puoi anche stare fermo due anni sul mercato, ma se prima hai preso Ibra e Binho che costano 50 milioni l'anno, 50 milioni l'anno SPENDI.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Beh, allora il discorso sul fair è molto soggettivo. Non basta avere dei campioni in rosa per acquisire un valore di mercato secondo me. Cioè se tu hai Ibra, ma hai il blasone di topo gigio, è fair secondo te che uno sponsor versi tutti quei soldi? Per me il valore di mercato deve essere commisurato a tanti fattori, che non riguardano solo il parco giocatori. I soldi che fa il Milan col merchandising ad esempio PSG e City se li sognano per adesso.


----------



## Jino (8 Luglio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Il problema non è che il Milan non spende. La spesa è ammortamento e stipendi. Tu puoi anche stare fermo due anni sul mercato, ma se prima hai preso Ibra e Binho che costano 50 milioni l'anno, 50 milioni l'anno SPENDI.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Io chiaramente non entro nel merito dell'economia, perchè non sono affatto preparato. Il mio è un discorso chiamiamolo "ignorante". 

Se tu società di calcio nella sessione di mercato spendi soldi per acquistare giocatori, metti degli innesti importanti nella rosa allora te la giochi per vincere qualcosa con altre squadre che come te hanno fatto acquisti importanti. Altrimenti no. 

Il Milan negli ultimi anni non ha fatto campagne acquisti importanti e non ha vinto nulla. Guardacaso l'ultima estate in cui sono stati acquistati giocatori veri e non sono partiti giocatori forti si è vinto lo scudetto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Perchè esistono due bilanci. Quello reale e quello del FPF. Belinazzo a Sky Sport 24 parlava dell'esistenza di una sponsorizzazione "familiare" (non ricordo il termine) da 125 mln più altre due in arrivo simili da non si sa quanti soldi per il PSG (fate conto: tipo se Fininvest sponsorizzasse il Milan).
> Secondo le norme fair value quella sponsorizzazione, AL MASSIMO, potrebbe valere la metà (come la sponsorizzazione General Motors da 60 mln allo United), quindi il -5 mln del bilancio PSG diverrebbe, per il FPF, -65 mln senza colpo ferire. Conseguentemente il PSG verrebbe redarguito e, forse, buttato fuori dalle Coppe Europee. Sempre a livello teorico però.


Chiarissimo, infatti dico è lo sponsor che versa i soldi, perché altrimenti un fatturato del genere per il PSG è inspiegabile. Il discorso è: come si stabilisce ciò che è fair da ciò che non lo è? Secondo voi Platini si metterà i guanti del giardiniere per potare i rami secchi dell'orto di casa sua? Vedremo... come si stabilisce ciò che è fair da ciò che non lo è... e speriamo in un minimo di serietà. Altrimenti tutti facciamo il giochino di farci sponsorizzare dall'azienda del proprietario del club di calcio e addio al FFP. Da questo si capirà se il FFP è una boutade oppure no.


----------



## SuperMilan (8 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Chiarissimo, infatti dico è lo sponsor che versa i soldi, perché altrimenti un fatturato del genere per il PSG è inspiegabile. Il discorso è: come si stabilisce ciò che è fair da ciò che non lo è? Secondo voi Platini si metterà i guanti del giardiniere per potare i rami secchi dell'orto di casa sua? Vedremo... come si stabilisce ciò che è fair da ciò che non lo è... e speriamo in un minimo di serietà. Altrimenti tutti facciamo il giochino di farci sponsorizzare dall'azienda del proprietario del club di calcio e addio al FFP. Da questo si capirà se il FFP è una boutade oppure no.



Perchè, appunto, la società che sponsorizza in questo caso è la società che detiene il controllo del PSG. Si chiama sponsorizzazione family o una cosa del genere. Ed è quella ad essere soggetta alla fair value.
Il supersonsor del PSG da 125 mln di euro è uno (fra poco saranno tre, ma tutti uguali al primo), ed è un fondo che detiene tipo un parente del Presidente del PSG, e quello sarà soggetto alla potatura. Tutto questo sempre in teoria. Belinazzo ha comunque fatto intendere che alcuni club, in caso non venisse fatta rispettare la regola, sono sul piede di guerra. Credo si riferisse principalmente al Bayern, che ha il bilancio in pari da tanti anni.


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non credo che al Bayern sia applicabile una simile affermazione, cioè comunque spendono quasi 200 mln annui, cifra che quest'anno aumenterà. Poi il caso BVB è una rarità, mentre il Bayern è la perfezione. "Casualmente" sono 2 squadre tedesche, cioè la nazione europea che detta legge oramai nel vecchio continente.



Esattamente. Basti vedere quanto spendono in sede di calciomercato le ultime semifinaliste di Champions (ed eccezione del Dortmund, che tempo un paio d'anni tornerà a lottare per non retrocedere).


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Perchè, appunto, la società che sponsorizza in questo caso è la società che detiene il controllo del PSG. Si chiama sponsorizzazione family o una cosa del genere. Ed è quella ad essere soggetta alla fair value.
> Il supersonsor del PSG da 125 mln di euro è uno (fra poco saranno tre, ma tutti uguali al primo), ed è un fondo che detiene tipo un parente del Presidente del PSG, e quello sarà soggetto alla potatura. Tutto questo sempre in teoria. Belinazzo ha comunque fatto intendere che alcuni club, in caso non venisse fatta rispettare la regola, sono sul piede di guerra. Credo si riferisse principalmente al Bayern, che ha il bilancio in pari da tanti anni.


Io invece faccio una previsione: assegni staccati a iosa per Platini e la sua combriccola da parte di Mansour, Al Thani e Rybolovlev e chi si è visto si è visto.


----------



## SuperMilan (8 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io invece faccio una previsione: assegni staccati a iosa per Platini e la sua combriccola da parte di Mansour, Al Thani e Rybolovlev e chi si è visto si è visto.



Può darsi. Io non sto dicendo che andrà diversamente, spiegavo ciò che ho capito da Belinazzo oggi su Sky Sport 24. Detto questo, se così fosse Platini si farebbe ricco, ma dovrebbe rinunciare in via definitiva alla Presidenza FIFA, che a quanto pare sogna, in più perderebbe veramente la faccia e, a quanto pare, farebbe arrabbiare di molto club potenti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Può darsi. Io non sto dicendo che andrà diversamente, spiegavo ciò che ho capito da Belinazzo oggi su Sky Sport 24. Detto questo, se così fosse Platini si farebbe ricco, ma dovrebbe rinunciare in via definitiva alla Presidenza FIFA, che a quanto pare sogna, in più perderebbe veramente la faccia e, a quanto pare, farebbe arrabbiare di molto club potenti.


Ti ringrazio, non sapevo questo fatto dei due bilanci. E' molto interessante, speriamo che ci sia un minimo di coerenza e serietà per non far passare il FFP come la più grande idiozia legalizzata della Uefa.


----------



## SuperMilan (8 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ti ringrazio, non sapevo questo fatto dei due bilanci. E' molto interessante, speriamo che ci sia un minimo di coerenza e serietà per non far passare il FFP come la più grande idiozia legalizzata della Uefa.



Di nulla, condivido quel poco che so. Lo spero anche io. Sebbene pensi che il Bayern, le spagnole e lo united resteranno poco raggiungibili, almeno ci porremmo sopra i russi e gli arabi.


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io chiaramente non entro nel merito dell'economia, perchè non sono affatto preparato. Il mio è un discorso chiamiamolo "ignorante".
> 
> Se tu società di calcio nella sessione di mercato spendi soldi per acquistare giocatori, metti degli innesti importanti nella rosa allora te la giochi per vincere qualcosa con altre squadre che come te hanno fatto acquisti importanti. Altrimenti no.
> 
> Il Milan negli ultimi anni non ha fatto campagne acquisti importanti e non ha vinto nulla. Guardacaso l'ultima estate in cui sono stati acquistati giocatori veri e non sono partiti giocatori forti si è vinto lo scudetto.



Dipende da cosa intendi da "campagne acquisti importanti".
Come hai visto, con l'affaire Ibra-Binho ci prendevi Lloris, Lewandosky, Kagawa, Cuadrado, Subotic e Lamela.
Con una campagna acquisti del genere, dove sarebbe il Milan, ora?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2013)

[MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION]: ho trovato qualche dato per poter affermare che la sponsorizzazione del PSG non si sposa col concetto di _fair value_ tanto decantato dalla Uefa.

Secondo *Marco Bellinazzo* già citato da [MENTION=799]SuperMilan[/MENTION] la sponsorizzazione tra Arsenal e Emirates porta 37 milioni di euro l'anno al club londinese (ma attenzione questo dato comprende anche i _naming rights _dello stadio, quindi in un certo senso il dato è fuorviante perché non riguarda solo lo sponsor sulla maglia). il contratto tra Manchester United e General Motors ha un valore di 60 milioni di euro l'anno (a partire dalla stagione 2014/2015 fino alla stagione 2020/2021). Il Barcellona invece riceverà dallo sponsor Qatar Aiways circa 35 milioni l'anno. Questi sono i dati che determinano il benchmark da seguire. 
Per quanto riguarda i parigini invece il loro fatturato nel 2011 era di appena 100 milioni, mentre nel 2012 è più che raddoppiato (225 mln di euro!) grazie alla mega-sponsorizzazione targata Emirates (che versa nelle casse del PSG 125 mln l'anno). Tra l'altro questa sponsorizzazione è destinata a salire a 200 milioni a stagione in futuro. Mi pare che siamo ben oltre il lecito.
Inoltre non sono mai state smentite voci del coinvolgimento del figlio di Platini in attività del PSG...

Questa è la situazione...


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non credo che al Bayern sia applicabile una simile affermazione, cioè comunque spendono quasi 200 mln annui, cifra che quest'anno aumenterà. Poi il caso BVB è una rarità, mentre il Bayern è la perfezione. "Casualmente" sono 2 squadre tedesche, cioè la nazione europea che detta legge oramai nel vecchio continente.



Ma se il Bayern è DECIMO in Europa per costi? Decimo, non dico quarto o quinto, dico DECIMO.
Come si fa a dire che "spende"?


----------



## SuperMilan (8 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION]: ho trovato qualche dato per poter affermare che la sponsorizzazione del PSG non si sposa col concetto di _fair value_ tanto decantato dalla Uefa.
> 
> Secondo *Marco Bellinazzo* già citato da [MENTION=799]SuperMilan[/MENTION] la sponsorizzazione tra Arsenal e Emirates porta 37 milioni di euro l'anno al club londinese (ma attenzione questo dato comprende anche i _naming rights _dello stadio, quindi in un certo senso il dato è fuorviante perché non riguarda solo lo sponsor sulla maglia). il contratto tra Manchester United e General Motors ha un valore di 60 milioni di euro l'anno (a partire dalla stagione 2014/2015 fino alla stagione 2020/2021). Il Barcellona invece riceverà dallo sponsor Qatar Aiways circa 35 milioni l'anno. Questi sono i dati che determinano il benchmark da seguire.
> Per quanto riguarda i parigini invece il loro fatturato nel 2011 era di appena 100 milioni, mentre nel 2012 è più che raddoppiato (225 mln di euro!) grazie alla mega-sponsorizzazione targata Emirates (che versa nelle casse del PSG 125 mln l'anno). Tra l'altro questa sponsorizzazione è destinata a salire a 200 milioni a stagione in futuro. Mi pare che siamo ben oltre il lecito.
> ...



Esattamente ciò che ha detto Belinazzo a Sky


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Beh, allora il discorso sul fair è molto soggettivo. Non basta avere dei campioni in rosa per acquisire un valore di mercato secondo me. Cioè se tu hai Ibra, ma hai il blasone di topo gigio, è fair secondo te che uno sponsor versi tutti quei soldi? Per me il valore di mercato deve essere commisurato a tanti fattori, che non riguardano solo il parco giocatori. I soldi che fa il Milan col merchandising ad esempio PSG e City se li sognano per adesso.



E' soggettivo fino ad un certo punto. Diciamo che è difficile da determinare, quello sì. Ma qui non parliamo di definire "E' giusto che il prezzo di sponsorizzazione sia 50 milioni piuttosto che 55", qui parliamo di furbacchioni che provano a fare le sponsorizzazioni che valgono realmente "20" milioni e ne mettono "200". Passa una notevole differenza.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Esattamente ciò che ha detto Belinazzo a Sky


Sì ma qua il benchmark va a farsi benedire... cioè...

125 mln a salire fino a 200 mln, contro i 37 dell'Arsenal compresi i naming rights dello stadio, i 35 mln di euro l'anno del Barcellona e i 60 dello United (la società con il miglior merchandising al mondo al momento).


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Esattamente. Basti vedere quanto spendono in sede di calciomercato le ultime semifinaliste di Champions (ed eccezione del Dortmund, che tempo un paio d'anni tornerà a lottare per non retrocedere).



Richiamo quanto detto sopra: in Spagna, Germania e Germania, ha vinto la squadra "grande" coi conti più a posto.
E la squadra coi conti più a posto di Europa ha vinto TUTTO.
Non ci si scappa, comunque la si voglia mettere.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Luglio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma se il Bayern è DECIMO in Europa per costi? Decimo, non dico quarto o quinto, dico DECIMO.
> Come si fa a dire che "spende"?



AH, quindi il Milan SPENDE nonostante abbia solo 17 mln in più di costi, mentre il Bayern NON SPENDE,anche se quest'anno supererà abbondantemente i 200 mln........


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Esattamente ciò che ha detto Belinazzo a Sky



E infatti il PSG col Fair Value piglierà una stangata da paura. Ovvio che se poi il mangiarane si mette di traverso, sul futuro nulla posso dire.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Luglio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Richiamo quanto detto sopra: in Spagna, Germania e Germania, ha vinto la squadra "grande" coi conti più a posto.
> E la squadra coi conti più a posto di Europa ha vinto TUTTO.
> Non ci si scappa, comunque la si voglia mettere.


Vabbè, il Real fattura quasi 540 mln, il Barca oltre 400, è normale che i ricavi superino i costi.


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> AH, quindi il Milan SPENDE nonostante abbia solo 17 mln in più di costi, mentre il Bayern NON SPENDE,anche se quest'anno supererà abbondantemente i 200 mln........



Scusa ma tabella con la spesa l'hai postata tu?
Cioè, non so ragazzi, mi sembra abbastanza chiaro.
Il Bayern è DECIMO per costi assoluti.
Il Bayern è PRIMO (fra le grandi) in quanto efficienza (paradossalmente, potrebbe spendere molto più di quanto non fa).

Cosa non risulta chiaro?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Vabbè, il Real fattura quasi 540 mln, il Barca oltre 400, è normale che i ricavi superino i costi.



Mica tanto normale, visto che si predica da tipo il 90% dei tifosi la perdita sistematica perchè "tanto con le squadre di calcio mica devi fare soldi" cit.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Luglio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Scusa ma tabella con la spesa l'hai postata tu?
> Cioè, non so ragazzi, mi sembra abbastanza chiaro.
> Il Bayern è DECIMO per costi assoluti.
> Il Bayern è PRIMO (fra le grandi) in quanto efficienza (paradossalmente, potrebbe spendere molto più di quanto non fa).
> ...


Ho capito tutto, solo che a me risulta poco chiaro quando tu talvolta dica:"I costi di una società, azienda, in tal caso calcistica, non riguardano solo ed esclusivamente quelli derivanti dal mercato, ma anche quelli di gestione, etc. Giusto. Cioè tu affermi spesso che il Milan spende molto, mentre il Bayern che ha costi inferiori per soli 17 mln NON SPENDE. Non riesco a concepire sta cosa.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> E infatti il PSG col Fair Value piglierà una stangata da paura. Ovvio che se poi il mangiarane si mette di traverso, sul futuro nulla posso dire.


Se esiste una giustizia, il PSG deve pagare e pure caro il conto. Qui di soggettivo c'è poco, da quel che ho capito esiste un benchmark da rispettare... dei criteri di comparazione tra le sponsorizzazioni dei vari club. Non è possibile che il Barcellona ppercepisca 35 milioni l'anno e il PSG nel giro di qualche anno arrivi a 200 milioni!

Temo personalmente che sia una battaglia contro i mulini a vento questa.


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se esiste una giustizia, il PSG deve pagare e pure caro il conto. Qui di soggettivo c'è poco, da quel che ho capito esiste un benchmark da rispettare... dei criteri di comparazione tra le sponsorizzazioni dei vari club. Non è possibile che il Barcellona ppercepisca 35 milioni l'anno e il PSG nel giro di qualche anno arrivi a 200 milioni!
> 
> Temo personalmente che sia una battaglia contro i mulini a vento questa.



Ma infatti è proprio quello il discorso (non è esattamente una questione di benchmark, però indicativamente l'idea è quella, semplificando).


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ho capito tutto, solo che a me risulta poco chiaro quando tu talvolta dica:"I costi di una società, azienda, in tal caso calcistica, non riguardano solo ed esclusivamente quelli derivanti dal mercato, ma anche quelli di gestione, etc. Giusto. Cioè tu affermi spesso che il Milan spende molto, mentre il Bayern che ha costi inferiori per soli 17 mln NON SPENDE. Non riesco a concepire sta cosa.



Il milan è INEFFICIENTE. Nel senso che la combinazione di fattori negativi è così composta:
1) Ha meno "spazio" di spesa rispetto al Bayern, perchè fattura di meno
2) quel poco spazio che ha lo usa MALE, perchè prende giocatori a "costi" (intesi come cartellino più ingaggio) spropositati.

Al di là del fatto che è più complesso confrontare il bilancio Milan con altre squadre perchè comunque ha una chiusura di esercizio differente, ci rendiamo conto che il Bayern Monaco, esclusivamente di costi, sottolineo, ESCLUSIVAMENTE DI COSTI (quindi niente Stadio di proprietà, Ricavi etc, ma solo costi) ha speso, confrontando per dire con la Juve, 7 milioni in più dei bianconeri acquistando nella sessione di mercato Javi Martinez a 40 milioni, Shaquiri e Mandzukic per altri 27-28 e Dante per tipo 5? Cioè, questi, con oculatezza, con i costi dei cartellini di Pepe, Quagliarella etc, ci comprano sta gente.

Rendiamoci conto.

Il Bayern Monaco spende "poco" perchè:
Ci sono 9 squadre in Europa che spendono più di lei.
E' una di quelle che potrebbe pure spendere di più, eppure non lo fa, tenendosi un bel margine.
Con i costi di cui abbiamo parlato sopra prende pezzi da 90 ogni anno o quasi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2013)

Io credo di aver capito pur essendo ignorante in materia 

Tra l'altro i costi che sono riportati in quella tabella fanno riferimento solo ai costi dei giocatori (cartellini e ingaggi), non a tutti i costi... ci sono anche altri costi che da quella lista sono stati esclusi.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Luglio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Il milan è INEFFICIENTE. Nel senso che la combinazione di fattori negativi è così composta:
> 1) Ha meno "spazio" di spesa rispetto al Bayern, perchè fattura di meno
> 2) quel poco spazio che ha lo usa MALE, perchè prende giocatori ha "costi" (intesi come cartellino più ingaggio) spropositati.
> 
> ...



Così va meglio, nel senso che se mi parli di EFFICIENZA è un altro paio di maniche, oppure rapportando il Bayern con le altre 9, dicendo che spende "relativamente poco" è altrettanto giusto. C'è da dire che il Bayern, se non erro, è l'unica big europea a non aver mai prodotto un passivo di bilancio. Mentre sul Milan che dire: semplicemente ha adottato questa politica per necessità, cioè il nano non vuol più cacciare un euro e usa il concetto del FPF come scusa (molti dubbi sul fatto che quest'ultimo venga effettivamente applicato, quantomeno ad alti livelli). Infatti non mi spiego, razionalmente e rapportandomi a ciò che produciamo, per quale motivo il Milan abbia voluto acquisire un giocatore oneroso come Balo, che costa all'incirca 9/9.5 mln lordi annui.


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Richiamo quanto detto sopra: in Spagna, Germania e Germania, ha vinto la squadra "grande" coi conti più a posto.
> E la squadra coi conti più a posto di Europa ha vinto TUTTO.
> Non ci si scappa, comunque la si voglia mettere.



Ma che sia grande coi conti non toglie che ogni anno investano un sacco di soldi sul mercato. Basti vedere l'ingaggio che danno all'allenatore.

Ricavano tantissimo e spendono tanto. Noi siamo distanti anni luce.


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma che sia grande coi conti non toglie che ogni anno investano un sacco di soldi sul mercato. Basti vedere l'ingaggio che danno all'allenatore.
> 
> Ricavano tantissimo e spendono tanto. Noi siamo distanti anni luce.



Ne investe meno di noi, evidentemente


----------



## Jino (8 Luglio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Dipende da cosa intendi da "campagne acquisti importanti".
> Come hai visto, con l'affaire Ibra-Binho ci prendevi Lloris, Lewandosky, Kagawa, Cuadrado, Subotic e Lamela.
> Con una campagna acquisti del genere, dove sarebbe il Milan, ora?



Si ma parliamoci chiaro, erano tutti ragazzini che ti davano garanzie zero. Una cosa è certa, Ibra è una garanzia, quelli da te citati no.


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Così va meglio, nel senso che se mi parli di EFFICIENZA è un altro paio di maniche, oppure rapportando il Bayern con le altre 9, dicendo che spende "relativamente poco" è altrettanto giusto. C'è da dire che il Bayern, se non erro, è l'unica big europea a non aver mai prodotto un passivo di bilancio. Mentre sul Milan che dire: semplicemente ha adottato questa politica per necessità, cioè il nano non vuol più cacciare un euro e usa il concetto del FPF come scusa (molti dubbi sul fatto che quest'ultimo venga effettivamente applicato, quantomeno ad alti livelli). Infatti non mi spiego, razionalmente e rapportandomi a ciò che produciamo, per quale motivo il Milan abbia voluto acquisire un giocatore oneroso come Balo, che costa all'incirca 9/9.5 mln lordi annui.



Ma è chiaro che tutto va quantificato.
Ma quello che vorrei che fosse chiaro è che non è che IL BAYERN SPENDE. Perchè non è vero.
O meglio, se così fosse, allora non dovrebbe esserci NESSUN tifoso Milanista a piangere miseria dicendo che "non ci sono soldi", perchè noi spendiamo di più. (sempre, ribadisco, nell'ottica di dover raffrontare il bilancio, quindi, capiamoci, in realtà ad oggi col raffronto spenderemmo di meno, ma saremmo comunque lì)

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> Si ma parliamoci chiaro, erano tutti ragazzini che ti davano garanzie zero. Una cosa è certa, Ibra è una garanzia, quelli da te citati no.


Sicuramente.
E' una garanzia che ti porta ad avere la sesta squadra in Europa per costi, e che in 2 anni porta ad uno scudetto e in Europa sberloni.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Luglio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma è chiaro che tutto va quantificato.
> Ma quello che vorrei che fosse chiaro è che non è che IL BAYERN SPENDE. Perchè non è vero.
> O meglio, se così fosse, allora non dovrebbe esserci NESSUN tifoso Milanista a piangere miseria dicendo che "non ci sono soldi", perchè noi spendiamo di più. (sempre, ribadisco, nell'ottica di dover raffrontare il bilancio, quindi, capiamoci, in realtà ad oggi col raffronto spenderemmo di meno, ma saremmo comunque lì)


Un conto è spendere di più (17 mln, non un'enormità), un conto è dire che il Bayern NON SPENDE, perchè non è vero. Forse la tua è un'esagerazione voluta. Comunque sono curioso di vedere i bilanci del 2013 e vedere un po' la situazione. Guardiola e i suoi oltre 14-15 lordi dovrebbe pesare un po' sulla questione.


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Un conto è spendere di più (17 mln, non un'enormità), un conto è dire che il Bayern NON SPENDE, perchè non è vero. Forse la tua è un'esagerazione voluta. Comunque sono curioso di vedere i bilanci del 2013 e vedere un po' la situazione. Guardiola e i suoi oltre 14-15 lordi dovrebbe pesare un po' sulla questione.



Sicuramente è una provocazione.

Però, che ci sia il piagnisteo milanista in confronto al Bayern che spende e spande, quello no, non è una provocazione.
Noi spendiamo eccome, solo che non si vede, o meglio, chi non vuole vedere non vede, pensando che "Ibra e Binho si ripagano da soli" cit.

Comunque, sul serio, penso di aver dato quanti più spunti a mia disposizione.

Chi ha avuto la volontà di seguirmi, mi ha seguito


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Così va meglio, nel senso che se mi parli di EFFICIENZA è un altro paio di maniche, oppure rapportando il Bayern con le altre 9, dicendo che spende "relativamente poco" è altrettanto giusto. C'è da dire che il Bayern, se non erro, è l'unica big europea a non aver mai prodotto un passivo di bilancio. Mentre sul Milan che dire: semplicemente ha adottato questa politica per necessità, cioè il nano non vuol più cacciare un euro e usa il concetto del FPF come scusa (molti dubbi sul fatto che quest'ultimo venga effettivamente applicato, quantomeno ad alti livelli). Infatti non mi spiego, razionalmente e rapportandomi a ciò che produciamo, per quale motivo il Milan abbia voluto acquisire un giocatore oneroso come Balo, che costa all'incirca 9/9.5 mln lordi annui.


Te lo spiego io perché... perché a gennaio la proprietà ha visto la mediocrità del campionato e si è detta: "Vuoi vedere che con Balotelli riusciamo ad arrivare terzi?" Una qualificazione mancata alla Champions avrebbe costato al Milan più di Balotelli... poi a giugno, in caso di mancata qualificazione, potevi sempre monetizzare con la cessione di El Shaarawy.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si ma parliamoci chiaro, erano tutti ragazzini che ti davano garanzie zero. Una cosa è certa, Ibra è una garanzia, quelli da te citati no.


Perché erano garanzie quelli che sono arrivati oltre a Ibra? Eppure cosa abbiamo costruito per vincere anche in prospettiva? Niente, non abbiamo vinto niente. Giusto uno scudetto e una Supercoppa per mancanza di concorrenza.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Luglio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Sicuramente è una provocazione.
> 
> Però, che ci sia il piagnisteo milanista in confronto al Bayern che spende e spande, quello no, non è una provocazione.
> Noi spendiamo eccome, solo che non si vede, o meglio, chi non vuole vedere non vede, pensando che "Ibra e Binho si ripagano da soli" cit.
> ...



Beh la nostra situazione attuale è dovuto ad una pessima gestione precedente. Quindi mi viene il dubbio a questo punto sulle reali capacità della dirigenza. Poi comunque io apprezzo molto le tue disamine, sei sicuramente il più esporto del forum data la tua competenza e il lavoro che svogli. Io nel mio piccolo (studio economia) qualche base per seguirti le ho, semplicemente non capivo alcune cose.


----------



## Devil May Cry (8 Luglio 2013)

Si insomma la questione è che il Milan spende male i soldi che ha...Da come ho capito la storiella che non abbiamo soldi è solo una piccola parac.lata per non far capire che Galliani & co hanno gestito male i soldi??


Comunque noi potevamo vincere anche 2 scudetti con Ibra..Il punto è che non abbiamo un allenatore vero,abbiamo un allenatore scarso,conta anche questo nel calcio...Ecco perché il Bayern spende 8 mln di euro l'anno e noi 2,5..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Luglio 2013)

Analisi che spiega chiaramente la _buona gestio_ storica del Bayern e la _mala gestio _recente di Galliani. 
Perché recente? Perché fino a due anni fa Silvio permetteva a Galliani di dare 12M di ingaggio ad Ibra. E Galliani si adeguava.
In sostanza eravamo schiavi di una gestione economica lunatica e schizofrenica che dipendeva dagli umori presidenziali.

Appena lo scorso anno abbiamo demolito i maggiori costi. Quest'anno è l'anno 1. Per me quindi soltanto tra, almeno, altri 2 anni si potrà valutare la prima gestione rossonera improntata totalmente all'autofinanziamento dal 1986 ad oggi. Questo perché cambiare totalmente strategia e modo di spendere necessita del tempo e i risultati si vedono nel tempo.


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Luglio 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Analisi che spiega chiaramente la _buona gestio_ storica del Bayern e la _mala gestio _recente di Galliani.
> Perché recente? Perché fino a due anni fa Silvio permetteva a Galliani di dare 12M di ingaggio ad Ibra. E Galliani si adeguava.
> In sostanza eravamo schiavi di una gestione economica lunatica e schizofrenica che dipendeva dagli umori presidenziali.
> 
> Appena lo scorso anno abbiamo demolito i maggiori costi. Quest'anno è l'anno 1. Per me quindi soltanto tra, almeno, altri 2 anni si potrà valutare la prima gestione rossonera improntata totalmente all'autofinanziamento dal 1986 ad oggi. Questo perché cambiare totalmente strategia e modo di spendere necessita del tempo e i risultati si vedono nel tempo.



Si ma, senza star qui a fare gli sbruffoni, io senza essere esattamente un genio della contabilità lo dico dal 2010 (e ho fracassato i cosidetti a tutto il forum a riguardo) che la campagna acquisti Ibra Binho non era minimamente sostenibile e non avrebbe portato a grandi risultati. Come è dal 2010 che dico "occhio che se questi sono i costi, nel giro di un anno o due abbiamo un buco a centrocampo mostruoso".

Non serviva esattamente Warren Buffett per capirlo.


----------



## Dexter (8 Luglio 2013)

[MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION]

Dottore,mi faccia un'analisi del milan dei prossimi anni...visto che a quanto pare sta tentando di divenire più EFFICIENTE  son curioso.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Luglio 2013)

Comunque bisogna anche cercare di affondare il colpo sul tema "stadio". E' necessario, vitale che il Milan si adegui, altrimenti non riusciremo mai a fare il salto di qualità che tutti aspettiamo. Purtroppo vedo pochi passi in avanti ed è grave che nel 2013 il Milan sia ancora nella fase embrionale del tema sopra citato. La Juve già dai primi anni 2000 aveva in mente cosa fare.


----------



## Tobi (9 Luglio 2013)

Una domanda per gli esperti.. 
Se avessimo tenuto ibra e thiago per i prossimi 2 anni da.contratto, avremmo speso quasi 80 milioni.
12 ibra che al lordo 24 e a Thiago era stato fatto una settimana prima di essere ceduto un rinnovo a 7 milioni..14 lordi

Quindi 24+14= 38
X due anni = 76 milioni di costo.

Adesso 76 li abbiamo risparmiati, 70 incassati dalla cessione.. 146 milioni.. una cifra enorme.. com'è che non possiamo comprare nemmeno i palloni?


----------



## SuperMilan (9 Luglio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Una domanda per gli esperti..
> Se avessimo tenuto ibra e thiago per i prossimi 2 anni da.contratto, avremmo speso quasi 80 milioni.
> 12 ibra che al lordo 24 e a Thiago era stato fatto una settimana prima di essere ceduto un rinnovo a 7 milioni..14 lordi
> 
> ...



Perchè prima avevamo un buco da 70 mln circa all'anno da ripianare e adesso si vuole fare il pareggio di bilancio. Grossolanamente è così. Se si potesse ancora fare un buco da 70 mln allora avremmo 70 mln da spendere.


----------



## Tobi (9 Luglio 2013)

Non mi quadra.. se ho 70 milioni da ripianare.. e la.cessione di 2 campioni mi porta 146 milioni.. con 70 riparo il buco.. e stiamo a 0 di passivo.. con gli altri 76 non ti dico tutti ma la metà li posso spendere. Ma.invece nada


----------



## SuperMilan (9 Luglio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Non mi quadra.. se ho 70 milioni da ripianare.. e la.cessione di 2 campioni mi porta 146 milioni.. con 70 riparo il buco.. e stiamo a 0 di passivo.. con gli altri 76 non ti dico tutti ma la metà li posso spendere. Ma.invece nada



Qualcosa è stato speso. Per Pazzini, de Jong, Acerbi, Bojan e Zapata. Considerando i cartellini siamo già sui 20 mln o più.
E poi comunque il buco di bilancio non è "annuale". Gli ingaggi di Thiago e Ibra ad esempio creano un buco "strutturale". Se non si fossero ceduti il buco di 70 mln restava anche quest'anno. I risparmi sugli ingaggi di Thiago e Ibra vanno visti anche in quest'ottica. Col risparmio di 24+14=38 mln saremmo passati da -70 a -32 mln all'anno. Poi il discorso è più complesso, ma una base è certamente questa. Il buco non è che si crea dal nulla, era strutturale.


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Luglio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION]
> 
> Dottore,mi faccia un'analisi del milan dei prossimi anni...visto che a quanto pare sta tentando di divenire più EFFICIENTE  son curioso.



Mi chiedi qualcosa di difficile.
Ti posso dire come gestirei io la cosa, per quel poco che posso capire.

Out Mexes subito, a 5-6 milioni. Vecchio, se aspetti ancora un anno o due avrà mercato pari a 0, e prende un'enormità rispetto a quello che rende.
Out Nocerino subito, anche a 2-3 milioni. Plusvalenza, e vale un primavera.
Out Boateng, a 10 milioni. 10 Milioni probabilmente ti permette di fare plusvalenza, giocatore montato di testa, piantagrane. Capacissimo di chiedere aumenti in futuro.
Out IMMEDIATAMENTE Robinho. Si spera di chiudere in pari per evitare la minusvalenza. Blocca 12 milioni l'anno di spese.
Out Antonini se ha effettivamente un minimo di mercato. Gioca pochissimo e sicuramente prende più di quello che merita.
Out Flamini a 3-4 milioni. Stesso discorso di Boateng.
Out Bonera a 3-4 milioni. Plusvalenza immediata e via uno che non gioca mai e prende milioni.
Non considero gente com Traorè perchè non te li piglia nessuno.
Si potrebbe eventualmente raggranellare qualcosa da uno fra Gabriel e Amelia e da Emanuelson. Diciamo che questi coprono il riscatto di Zapata e chiudiamola lì per non complicarla troppo.

E' uscito il centrale titolare, un centrocampista titolare (diciamo che ne facciamo 1 con quei 3) e riserve varie.

Le riserve quest'anno le fanno i primavera migliori. Non si discute neanche. Siamo qui che lottiamo per entrare nelle prime tre in un campionato mediocre a dir poco. Se non si valorizzano ora i giovani non so quando potremmo mai.

SECONDO: i 4/5 milioni di stipendio si danno AI GRANDI GIOCATORI. A un Fuoriclasse se ne danno 7, 8 massimo ma deve essere il nuovo Messi. Le riserve NON PRENDONO PIU' di 1,5 milioni.

Con quei tagli lì si potrebbe raccattare un 30 milioni di cartellini (in plusvalenza. Forse qualcosina di meno ma a vendere siamo bravini), e di stipendi, mah, "penso ad alta voce" e vado un attimo a spanne: 
Antonini 1
Bonera 2
Flamini 1,5 
Boateng 2,5 
Nocerino 1,5
Mexes 4
Robinho 4

Sono, se il cervello non mi si è fuso, 16,5 milioni, lordi sono 33 milioni.

Ci siamo creati uno spazio di manovra di 63 milioni da far fuori in cartellini e stipendi, anche se bisognerebbe spenderne diciamo 50 per ricercare il pareggio di bilancio.

Ora c'è bisogno: 
di un centrale di difesa di quelli POWA (probabilmente il problema peggiore)
di uno/due centrocampista titolare
di un portiere, a mio avviso
di un trequartista

Honda per la trequarti a 3 milioni con un triennale da 2 milioni l'anno: 5 milioni di costo.
Poli 1,3 milioni triennale 1,5: 3,5 milioni (arrotondo)
Alcantara 18 milioni 3,5 quadriennale: 11,5 milioni (arrotondo)
Lljaic arriverà per 8-9 milioni, triennale a 1,5: 6
Se non si crede in Gabriel, prenderei Agazzi a 4 milioni (è in scadenza), triennale a 1,5 milioni: 4,5 milioni (arrotondo)

Saremmo a 5+3,5+11,5+6+4,5= 30,5. Ne abbiamo ancora 19,5 da spendere.

Per il difensore avrei preso Ogbonna ma ormai mi sa che è andato, quindi, non so, qui si scatenino i VERI esperti di mercato dei difensori.

Ne serve uno che costi 13-14 milioni e ne prenda 2,5/3. Penso che, comunque, qualcuno di Superiore a Mexes con quella cifra si trovi.
Un Sakho, un Otamendi, qualcuno del genere.

Milan 2013/2014

Agazzi
De Sciglio Otamendi Zapata Constant
Alcantara Montolivo Poli
Honda/Lljaic
Elsha Balotelli

Riserve
Abbiati, Abate, Vergara, Salamon, Zaccardo, De Jong, Muntari, Saponara, Cristante, Pazzini, Niang, Honda/Lljaic


Io non la butterei proprio via.


(PICCOLISSIMA PARENTESI: Tutta la bella analisi fatta in 8 pagine di topic però spezza una lancia nei confronti di Galliani: andrebbe visto anche quanto pesa il fisco sul costo degli stipendi per le squadre. Non una cosa da poco eh. E qui bisogna veramente, me per primo, pensarci anche su bene prima di dire che siamo gli ultimi dei fessi.)


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Luglio 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Analisi che spiega chiaramente la _buona gestio_ storica del Bayern e la _mala gestio _recente di Galliani.
> Perché recente? Perché fino a due anni fa Silvio permetteva a Galliani di dare 12M di ingaggio ad Ibra. E Galliani si adeguava.
> In sostanza eravamo schiavi di una gestione economica lunatica e schizofrenica che dipendeva dagli umori presidenziali.
> 
> Appena lo scorso anno abbiamo demolito i maggiori costi. Quest'anno è l'anno 1. Per me quindi soltanto tra, almeno, altri 2 anni si potrà valutare la prima gestione rossonera improntata totalmente all'autofinanziamento dal 1986 ad oggi. Questo perché cambiare totalmente strategia e modo di spendere necessita del tempo e i risultati si vedono nel tempo.



Amen fratello, amen


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Luglio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Non mi quadra.. se ho 70 milioni da ripianare.. e la.cessione di 2 campioni mi porta 146 milioni.. con 70 riparo il buco.. e stiamo a 0 di passivo.. con gli altri 76 non ti dico tutti ma la metà li posso spendere. Ma.invece nada



Aspè i 70 mln che risparmi (non mi focalizzo sulla cifra, è un esempio) non è che te li ritrovi in cassa. Semplicemente li risparmi.


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Luglio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Una domanda per gli esperti..
> Se avessimo tenuto ibra e thiago per i prossimi 2 anni da.contratto, avremmo speso quasi 80 milioni.
> 12 ibra che al lordo 24 e a Thiago era stato fatto una settimana prima di essere ceduto un rinnovo a 7 milioni..14 lordi
> 
> ...



Non è che li abbiamo risparmiati. E' che non verranno spesi nei prossimi anni, evitando una gigaperdita. Semplicemente, quei costi NON ERANO SOSTENIBILI fin dal principio.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tobi ha scritto:


> Non mi quadra.. se ho 70 milioni da ripianare.. e la.cessione di 2 campioni mi porta 146 milioni.. con 70 riparo il buco.. e stiamo a 0 di passivo.. con gli altri 76 non ti dico tutti ma la metà li posso spendere. Ma.invece nada



No no 146 è uno di quei numeri che han tirato fuori facendo confusione, sommando tutti gli stipendi da qui a scadenza. Si conta anno per anno.

Non ricordo le cifre, vado un po' a casaccio, ma plusvalenza poteva essere di tipo 40 milioni, più i risparmi di 24 di ibra e 12 di Thiago. Son 76.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Luglio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Mi chiedi qualcosa di difficile.
> Ti posso dire come gestirei io la cosa, per quel poco che posso capire.
> 
> Out Mexes subito, a 5-6 milioni. Vecchio, se aspetti ancora un anno o due avrà mercato pari a 0, e prende un'enormità rispetto a quello che rende.
> ...



L'idea di liberarci di quei 6-7 fessi non sarebbe male, però linea difensiva è da film horror.


----------



## SuperMilan (9 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Aspè i 70 mln che risparmi (non mi focalizzo sulla cifra, è un esempio) non è che te li ritrovi in cassa. Semplicemente li risparmi.



In realtà credo, ma credo, che se sei in pareggio di bilancio praticamente è come ritrovarseli in cassa, se invece hai un buco di 70 mln e VUOI PERSEGUIRE il pareggio di bilancio allora quei soldi, che comunque dovresti ricavare da altre cose, restino bloccati.
[MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION]. Vorrei farti una domanda "gestionale" prendendo ad esempio Cavani. Ora il Napoli ha in cassa 64 mln. Siccome sappiamo che le cessioni vanno in un unico bilancio mentre gli acquisti si ammortizzano in più esercizi, al Napoli conviene davvero spendere subito tutti quei soldi? Cioè, contabilmente, può spalmare i 64 mln di Cavani in più bilanci? (Ipotizzando che ne spenda 64 prima di Settembre).


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> L'idea di liberarci di quei 6-7 fessi non sarebbe male, però linea difensiva è da film horror.



Se mi dici come si chiama la tipa nell'avatar mi ispiro e domani mi scervello meglio


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Luglio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Se mi dici come si chiama la tipa nell'avatar mi ispiro e domani mi scervello meglio



Irina Shayk. 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



SuperMilan ha scritto:


> In realtà credo, ma credo, che se sei in pareggio di bilancio praticamente è come ritrovarseli in cassa, se invece hai un buco di 70 mln e VUOI PERSEGUIRE il pareggio di bilancio allora quei soldi, che comunque dovresti ricavare da altre cose, restino bloccati.
> [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION]. Vorrei farti una domanda "gestionale" prendendo ad esempio Cavani. Ora il Napoli ha in cassa 64 mln. Siccome sappiamo che le cessioni vanno in un unico bilancio mentre gli acquisti si ammortizzano in più esercizi, al Napoli conviene davvero spendere subito tutti quei soldi? Cioè, contabilmente, può spalmare i 64 mln di Cavani in più bilanci? (Ipotizzando che ne spenda 64 prima di Settembre).



Sono soldi che non hai in cassa, cioè per far capire a lui non è che li puoi utilizzare per il mercato, facendola breve. Poi ovviamente se sei in pareggio è un altro paio di maniche. Però il ragionamento era sul bilancio 2011, sotto di quasi 70 mln.


----------



## SuperMilan (9 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Irina Shayk.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Sì sì, certamente ;-)


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> In realtà credo, ma credo, che se sei in pareggio di bilancio praticamente è come ritrovarseli in cassa, se invece hai un buco di 70 mln e VUOI PERSEGUIRE il pareggio di bilancio allora quei soldi, che comunque dovresti ricavare da altre cose, restino bloccati.
> [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION]. Vorrei farti una domanda "gestionale" prendendo ad esempio Cavani. Ora il Napoli ha in cassa 64 mln. Siccome sappiamo che le cessioni vanno in un unico bilancio mentre gli acquisti si ammortizzano in più esercizi, al Napoli conviene davvero spendere subito tutti quei soldi? Cioè, contabilmente, può spalmare i 64 mln di Cavani in più bilanci? (Ipotizzando che ne spenda 64 prima di Settembre).



Alla fine dipende da come li spendi e da quanto margine hai ancora.
Se prendi 4 giocatori da 10 milioni di cartellino e fai a tutti un quadriennale da 2 milioni a stagione, alla fine hai una spesa di 6,5*4= 26 milioni. Non è insostenibile se hai un po' di margine e ti sei liberato di un ingaggio "pesante" come quello di cavani 4,5 netti.

Nel primo anno sei sopra, plusvalenza di tipo 55 milioni (dipende dalla lunghezza del contratto), -15 della spesa netta, sei in utile di 40.
Inoltre, considerando che il fpf guarda alle medie nei tre anni, tutto sommato se fai +40 un anno e -20 quello dopo, sei comunque sopra.


----------



## SuperMilan (9 Luglio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Alla fine dipende da come li spendi e da quanto margine hai ancora.
> Se prendi 4 giocatori da 10 milioni di cartellino e fai a tutti un quadriennale da 2 milioni a stagione, alla fine hai una spesa di 6,5*4= 26 milioni. Non è insostenibile se hai un po' di margine e ti sei liberato di un ingaggio "pesante" come quello di cavani 4,5 netti.
> 
> Nel primo anno sei sopra, plusvalenza di tipo 55 milioni (dipende dalla lunghezza del contratto), -15 della spesa netta, sei in utile di 40.
> Inoltre, considerando che il fpf guarda alle medie nei tre anni, tutto sommato se fai +40 un anno e -20 quello dopo, sei comunque sopra.



Sì, quello della media triennale effettivamente è vero. Altrimenti non sarebbe stato così conveniente fare una ipercessione a livello contabile.
A proposito, sai dove finiscono i soldi dell'attivo? Cioè, se io alla fine dei tre anni ho un "attivo" diciamo di 20 mln, lo posso riutilizzare gli anni successivi?
Grazie mille!


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Irina Shayk.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Ci mettiamo la Shayk in difesa. Parametro 0


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Luglio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ci mettiamo la Shayk in difesa. Parametro 0



Intercetta tutte le palle.....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Luglio 2013)

Se come credo nel prossimo bilancio 2013 (quello che si forma nell'attuale anno) il rapporto costi/guadagni passerà dall'ultimo 83% ad un più umano 55-60%, con un risultato economico che darà sicuramente un attivo se ci qualifichiamo ai gironi di CL, l'anno in cui potremo permetterci di investire senza prima vendere sarà proprio il 2014.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Luglio 2013)

E' semplicemente ridicolo che il Milan è nella top 10 di fatturati e robe mazzi e poi dobbiamo sperare che Robinho e Boateng si levino per fare mercato. Siamo qui a sperare che la gente vadi via per prendere qualcuno. Che roba....


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Luglio 2013)

[MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] e [MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION] si può continuare qui.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Luglio 2013)

E' sempre quello il discorso... cattiva gestione ---> zero euro da spendere sul mercato ---> zero vittorie.

Se riuscissimo a ridurre davvero i costi, avremmo un maggior margine di manovra nel mercato...

A parte che non so cosa dica il FFP, ma in questa sessione credo che si possa ancora spendere aumentando il passivo di bilancio. Nulla lo vieterebbe, ma Berlusconi soldi di tasca sua non ne mette.


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Luglio 2013)

Piccolo ragguaglio sul nuovo intervento di Ciabattini sul fair play finanziario.

Nel caso di operazioni, sponsorizzazioni e affini con parti collegate o correlate, l'introito, ai fini del FPF, risulterà iscritto a bilancio ESCLUSIVAMENTE PER UN VALORE NON ECCEDENTE IL FAIR VALUE.

Sarebbe stato folle il contrario, mi permetto di dire.

"L'UEFA Sanzionerà SICURAMENTE il PSG"

Questo lo dice il CFO della Pioneer Italia, mica il barista sotto casa.




La norma C'E'.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Luglio 2013)

Questa cosa del FV è giustissima. Sperando che però le sanzioni partano già dall'anno prossimo


----------



## SuperMilan (11 Luglio 2013)

Una domanda [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION]. In caso di due tre sponsorizzazioni monstre (che il PSG ha già in ponte), il principio del Fair Value si applica singolarmente (permettendo cioè la somma delle tre sponsorizzazioni) oppure comunque si considera la cifra "forfettaria" totale quale che sia il numero di sponsorizzazioni?.


----------



## SuperMilan (11 Luglio 2013)

Fra l'altro nell'articolo, per il PSG, si ipotizza un'altra penalità:

per azzerare i vantaggi che hanno avuto non rispettando il FPF, si ipotizza di escludere dalle coppe giocatori del PSG per l'ammontare della cifra di esubero.


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Una domanda [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION]. In caso di due tre sponsorizzazioni monstre (che il PSG ha già in ponte), il principio del Fair Value si applica singolarmente (permettendo cioè la somma delle tre sponsorizzazioni) oppure comunque si considera la cifra "forfettaria" totale quale che sia il numero di sponsorizzazioni?.



Se ho capito il senso della domanda, il risultato comunque la metti non cambia: tre contratti che valgono 10 e vengono spacciati per 100 producono in ogni caso un "surplus" di 270.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Fra l'altro nell'articolo, per il PSG, si ipotizza un'altra penalità:
> 
> per azzerare i vantaggi che hanno avuto non rispettando il FPF, si ipotizza di escludere dalle coppe giocatori del PSG per l'ammontare della cifra di esubero.



Per come l'ho letto io (di fretta, mea culpa) le due cose sono alternative. Ma potrei dire cavolate.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Fra l'altro nell'articolo, per il PSG, si ipotizza un'altra penalità:
> 
> per azzerare i vantaggi che hanno avuto non rispettando il FPF, si ipotizza di escludere dalle coppe giocatori del PSG per l'ammontare della cifra di esubero.



Sarebbe stupendo vederli in CL senza Thiago, Cavani, Lucas...


----------



## SuperMilan (11 Luglio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Se ho capito il senso della domanda, il risultato comunque la metti non cambia: tre contratti che valgono 10 e vengono spacciati per 100 producono in ogni caso un "surplus" di 270.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Sì sì, le penalità sono alternative.

Per la mia domanda mi spiego meglio.

Il PSG, ad oggi, ha una sponsorizzazione con l'ente Qatariota del Turismo per 125 mln, ne ha siglate altre due con altri enti Qatarioti (uno è quello delle comunicazioni) a cifre segrete. Poniamo che siano altre due da 125 mln, e poniamo che il Fair Value per una sponsorizzazione sia ipotizzato a 25 mln, a bilancio per il FPF andrebbero 25 mln o 75 mln? Altrimenti per aggirare le norme basta fare un numero X di sponsorizzazioni necessarie.


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Sì sì, le penalità sono alternative.
> 
> Per la mia domanda mi spiego meglio.
> 
> Il PSG, ad oggi, ha una sponsorizzazione con l'ente Qatariota del Turismo per 125 mln, ne ha siglate altre due con altri enti Qatarioti (uno è quello delle comunicazioni) a cifre segrete. Poniamo che siano altre due da 125 mln, e poniamo che il Fair Value per una sponsorizzazione sia ipotizzato a 25 mln, a bilancio per il FPF andrebbero 25 mln o 75 mln? Altrimenti per aggirare le norme basta fare un numero X di sponsorizzazioni necessarie.



Il fair value riguarda ogni transazione, per cui a bilancio andranno 75 milioni contro i 375 dichiarati, ma certamente non basta fare "n" sponsorizzazioni, perchè se il Milan sigla un accordo con la "X" da mettere sulla maglietta gli daranno 100, se sulla maglietta c'è già un altro sponsor e se ne metteranno 2, la "X" col piffero che ti paga 100, perchè ha meno rilievo.
Altrimenti, nessuno impedirebbe a qualsiasi squadra di farsi sponsorizzare da 100 aziende diverse. Ma sono le stesse 100 aziende che non vogliono "1/100 dello spazio".

Il fair value come concetto è splendido: e' IL VALORE GIUSTO (tecnicamente dovrebbe essere il valore intercorrente fra parti indipendenti e consapevoli in una "arm's lenght transaction", ossia in una operazione a sua volta indipendente). Non si può scappare.

Si può parlare della difficoltà di stabilire cosa sia "fair", certo, ma i magheggi non possono passare sotto traccia. Un conto è dire che Poli vale 3 o 5 milioni. Un conto è dire che ne vale 45.


----------



## SuperMilan (11 Luglio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Il fair value riguarda ogni transazione, per cui a bilancio andranno 75 milioni contro i 375 dichiarati, ma certamente non basta fare "n" sponsorizzazioni, perchè se il Milan sigla un accordo con la "X" da mettere sulla maglietta gli daranno 100, se sulla maglietta c'è già un altro sponsor e se ne metteranno 2, la "X" col piffero che ti paga 100, perchè ha meno rilievo.
> Altrimenti, nessuno impedirebbe a qualsiasi squadra di farsi sponsorizzare da 100 aziende diverse. Ma sono le stesse 100 aziende che non vogliono "1/100 dello spazio".
> 
> Il fair value come concetto è splendido: e' IL VALORE GIUSTO (tecnicamente dovrebbe essere il valore intercorrente fra parti indipendenti e consapevoli in una "arm's lenght transaction", ossia in una operazione a sua volta indipendente). Non si può scappare.
> ...



Hai ragione, ma qui stiamo parlando di uno che sponsorizza la sua squadra, probabilmente con aziende sue. Quindi la verità è che non gli interessa avere il nome sulla maglietta, ma vincere. Certo, si può anche dire che, per far quadrare i conti a livello di FPF dovrebbe fare 100 sponsorizzazioni, ma se le fa comunque la squadra sarebbe in regola?

La mia domanda è questa: se l'emiro auto-sponsorizza la squadra con 6-7 sponsor, rientra nella regola? Oppure il Fair Value comprende anche questo?


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, ma qui stiamo parlando di uno che sponsorizza la sua squadra, probabilmente con aziende sue. Quindi la verità è che non gli interessa avere il nome sulla maglietta, ma vincere. Certo, si può anche dire che, per far quadrare i conti a livello di FPF dovrebbe fare 100 sponsorizzazioni, ma se le fa comunque la squadra sarebbe in regola?
> 
> La mia domanda è questa: se l'emiro auto-sponsorizza la squadra con 6-7 sponsor, rientra nella regola? Oppure il Fair Value comprende anche questo?



Il fair value per definizione comprende anche questo, proprio perché è fatto sulla base di una "*transazione fra parti indipendenti*". E' fair esattamente per questo: ti dice "come si comporterebbero Adidas, Nike, Gatorade e altre 6 società se dovessero sponsorizzare insieme la squadra x". Il rapporto si fa su quello, trasformando le società collegate in società che dovrebbero essere indipendenti e avere quindi interessi di economicità.


----------



## SuperMilan (11 Luglio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Il fair value per definizione comprende anche questo, proprio perché è fatto sulla base di una "*transazione fra parti indipendenti*". E' fair esattamente per questo: ti dice "come si comporterebbero Adidas, Nike, Gatorade e altre 6 società se dovessero sponsorizzare insieme la squadra x". Il rapporto si fa su quello, trasformando le società collegate in società che dovrebbero essere indipendenti e avere quindi interessi di economicità.



Ok capito, quindi potrebbero sponsorizzare per un miliardo di euro, ma comunque il conteggio totale sarebbe più o meno lo stesso. Grazie e mille e scusa il disturbo!


----------

